# Any tips/advice for learning the Arabic language



## BeckeeUK (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi,
I'm moving to Dubai to teach in September and my school consists of mainly Emirati children. I was wondering if anyone has any tips for learning the Aarabic language? I have started learning the alphabet but I think I will need to know a lot more for when I get there!
Any advice appreciated!
Beckee


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Hmmmmm, I'm sure you already know but Arabic is a very difficult language to learn, however not impossible. Kudos to you for starting. 

Have you consulted any language centers for classes? I also found that the best way to learn a language is through conversational scenarios with people who speak it, kind of like getting thrown in there. This of course will prevent you from reading and writing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2012)

I've been learning Arabic for 3 months in Dubai.
I think the best way to learn Arabic is to join the language course of an institute.
Actually, Arabic is not easy to learn, so I think first guide is very important.


----------



## Lullalu (Oct 28, 2012)

If you are coming to Dubai to teach your school will probably have Arabic members of staff which could guide you in the right direction. Make friends with them and I am sure they will invite you to their homes, which will help you learn about the culture too.


----------



## raedrached (Nov 2, 2012)

BeckeeUK said:


> Hi,
> I'm moving to Dubai to teach in September and my school consists of mainly Emirati children. I was wondering if anyone has any tips for learning the Aarabic language? I have started learning the alphabet but I think I will need to know a lot more for when I get there!
> Any advice appreciated!
> Beckee


hi, if think the best way to learn arabic is from direct conversation.
if you want, i can help you learning arabic, and you will help me improve my english


----------



## -Geek (Oct 31, 2012)

raedrached said:


> hi, if think the best way to learn arabic is from direct conversation.
> if you want, i can help you learning arabic, and you will help me improve my english


Why don't we setup a meet up for learning Arabic, we can speak and practice that way.

Or we can exchange languages so that you can also improve your English


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

What kind of Arabic dialects are being taught in language schools here? Does UAE speak a different type of Arabic from the Lebanese, Egyptian, Saudis, etc?

How would I know which one I should learn? Thanks.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Red_Nosed said:


> What kind of Arabic dialects are being taught in language schools here? Does UAE speak a different type of Arabic from the Lebanese, Egyptian, Saudis, etc?
> 
> How would I know which one I should learn? Thanks.


As explained to me by my friends, the UAE dialect is the 'Khaleeji' dialect, and yes all the Arabic speaking countries do have their own dialect, for instance morocco has some french words mixed into their Arabic. You could learn anyone really, native speakers understand mostly understand all of them


----------



## raedrached (Nov 2, 2012)

saraswat said:


> As explained to me by my friends, the UAE dialect is the 'Khaleeji' dialect, and yes all the Arabic speaking countries do have their own dialect, for instance morocco has some french words mixed into their Arabic. You could learn anyone really, native speakers understand mostly understand all of them



Dear, all Arabic is the same, it's only the accent that change, if u know one dialect you will understand all but u can express in one!

also there is a unified dialect that is common between all the arabs,,

let's have cofee and we will discuss all this issues


----------



## -Geek (Oct 31, 2012)

Why don't we have a meet up this weekend?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## raedrached (Nov 2, 2012)

-Geek said:


> Why don't we have a meet up this weekend?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


sure


----------



## withaims (Nov 3, 2012)

there's a free iPhone app for learning arabic


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Just an interesting read: 

Dialect Closest to Standard or Classical Arabic? - WordReference Forums


----------



## saya123 (Dec 11, 2008)

I am interested in learning Arabic also.. could anyone please recommend the best approach if they have successfully gone through the process?


----------

